# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  song: A birdie

## Dove

A lovely song sung by a little girl.   http://bbs.house.focus.cn/msgview/2707/32590802.html 
(There's a "healthy" half-nude baby girl photo.) 
Here's the lyrics:  
有时候我觉得自己永远都吃不饱
也许只有吃的很多才能够长高
盼望能有一张迷人的相貌把所有人都迷倒
最后发现只有一种方法使用蒙汗药
长大之后无奈进入了社会我总是睡不着
我怀疑公司给别人的工资都比我高
总是努力学着对别人微笑难免也中他们圈套
偶尔上帝也会对我说失败很重要
我是一只只只~~~小鸟
因为吃的太多已经飞飞不高
我寻觅一颗栖息的树已被我压折了
这样的重量算不算太高
我是一只只只~~~小鸟
突然一天醒来有了迷人的美貌
麻雀也能飞上青天谁的歌声真美妙
美女的要求也不算太高

----------


## rattie

http://mms.blog.xuite.net/d7/5c/1301592 ... 629250.mp3

----------


## Keats

Haha, this is a very popular song to reflect how complicated the girl feels about herself. She thinks that she is just like a bird that never grows up because she doesn't have enough to eat. She dreams to become the Beauty White one day when all people admire about her beauty. People can easily tell from the song that this girl gets heavy pressure from her work and she struggles to be excellent.

----------

